# Can we say meltdown?!!



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL, the guy is truly entertaining...

I'm sorry your an idiot secdrl, I understand this is not your first meldown, get better soon!! 

secdrl, read the Art of War...good luck in life, you're certainly going to need it! 





			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -43971 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 



			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -42967 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 



			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -41383 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 




			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -41058 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't call it a meltdown


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm.. So is this a post where we neg you?? Ok then


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

neg party for making a meltdown thread when there was no meltdown? all in favor?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

Negged and re-charging


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I wouldn't call it a meltdown


 
Really??

The guy neggs me almost 2X per day, which is fine by me, I love his sweet little messages and his dedication.

In order to neg someone 2X or almost 2X per day, you have to pass a lot of rep around (meaning you also have to find reasons to rep people). More times than not, you're going to reach your 24 hour max. So since this guy has been negging me for about 10 days now, he's been real busy!!

That is either a lot of dedication or a major meltdown...

All for me, I'm flattered 

secdrl, I thought you were an officer in the Marines??? Where do you find the time to dedicate your life to me???


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow another meltdown today!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Marines need downtime as well. They are not machines yet, although some of them come close.


Secdrl, what kind of ammo is that?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Marines need downtime as well. They are not machines yet, although some of them come close.
> 
> 
> Secdrl, what kind of ammo is that?


 
 Yes I'm sure secdrl goes down a lot!!! Weird that he's still a Lance Corporal though


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

That string of negs and comments was funny as shit hahaha


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That string of negs and comments was funny as shit hahaha


 
What's funnier is the image of a guy with flush cheeks and steam coming out of his ears writing...LOL


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Really??
> 
> The guy neggs me almost 2X per day, which is fine by me, I love his sweet little messages and his dedication.
> 
> ...



He never said that he was an officer in the Marines. And according to the Department of Defense Manpower Data Center, he is exactly what he claims to be: an enlisted Marine!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)

I was getting ready to leave the house, then thought, \"hey, I haven\'t negged that little faggot Vancouver in about 2 days,\" so, shut my car off, when back inside and...here ya go! Negged.

Hahahahaha.  That is the funniest shit I've read in weeks!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Marines need downtime as well. They are not machines yet, although some of them come close.
> 
> 
> Secdrl, what kind of ammo is that?



No, some are machines I think: 

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i....,cf.osb&fp=1262bca5c40bba36&biw=1024&bih=653


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Marines need downtime as well. They are not machines yet, although some of them come close.
> 
> 
> Secdrl, *what kind of ammo is that?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, Vancouver is really reaching now. Your failed attempt at a slightly humurous thread should result in a mass negging.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Hmmm.. So is this a post where we neg you?? Ok then


 
That's exactly what this is.  (repped)


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> neg party for making a meltdown thread when there was no meltdown? all in favor?


 

This^^^

By posting the funny ass shit secdrl has said makes me think more highly of him...

This is what we call a backfire thread...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yep, Vancouver is really reaching now. Your failed attempt at a slightly humurous thread should result in a mass negging.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

ExLe said:


>




 Where do you find these? This is as good as the neg gif that Curt James posted on "stfuandliftbitch" wall. Unreal, man. Lol


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Where do you find these? This is as good as the neg gif that Curt James posted on "stfuandliftbitch" wall. Unreal, man. Lol


 

Bro Curt James took that Gif from me...

I originaly posted that on the stfuandliftbitch negging thread...

That one is a classic, but I didn't want to use it again...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Bro Curt James took that Gif from me...
> 
> I originaly posted that on the stfuandliftbitch negging thread...
> 
> That one is a classic, but I didn't want to use it again...




There it is... I just showed my wife these gifs, she's got tears in her eyes she's laughing so hard. She's making me laugh listening to her. Hilarious!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

For Vancouver.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2012)

What a dip shit... Negged


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:
			
		

> Call of Ktulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


 
This coming from a guy who PM's me and says, hey I know some guys at the department of National Defence, I can prove secdrls a Marine.

LMFAO, you guy's are all gaming buddies circle jerking into eachother mouths most nights of the week, you guys are way too much fun.

*


			
				Call of Ktulu said:
			
		


			I used to work in US government. I am not going to say what agency but I found out secdrl's real name, DOB and where he lives. I will confirm him from the department of defense if he is real or not. Does this sound fair? If it turns out that he is a Marine you have to apologize.
		
Click to expand...

*
For sure he's a spook


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This coming from a guy who PM's me and say's, hey I know some guys at the department of National Defence, I can prove secdrls a Marine.
> 
> LMFAO, you guy's are all gaming buddies circle jerking into eachother mouths most nights of the week, you guys are way too much fun.
> 
> ...



It's called the Department of Defense first of all. Also the Department of Defense has something called the manpower data center. Look it up.

...AND it turns out he's a Marine. Surprised?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 
Confused eh??

He was sending me PM's a couple weeks ago on your behest, telling me he formally worked for the government and has conections with the department of defence, he can prove you're a Marine...

I said, "I know he's a Lance Corporal (and clearly won't be much else), prove he was deployed...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Im still LOL'ing at those fucking neg comments. Classic shit!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Confused eh??
> 
> He was sending me PM's a couple weeks ago on your behest, telling me he formally worked for the government and has conections with the department of defence, he can prove you're a Marine...
> 
> I said, "I know he's a Lance Corporal (and clearly won't be much else), prove he was deployed...



It's "Department of Defense" not "Defence." He's a Marine.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It's called the Department of Defense first of all. Also the Department of Defense has something called the manpower data center. Look it up.
> 
> ...AND it turns out he's a Marine. Surprised?


 
Great, let's see it.

BTW, how do you explain PMing me and saying you used to work for the government and can check up on him? All coy like I didn't know you guys were packing fudge since you first joined...

Seriously, you guys need to find some day jobs rather than entertain people with dayjobs all day...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It's "Department of Defense" not "Defence." He's a Marine.


 
Tomato, Tomato...

Let's see your intel...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Great, let's see it.
> 
> BTW, how do you explain PMing me and saying you used to work for the government and can check up on him? All coy like I didn't know you guys were packing fudge since you first joined...
> 
> Seriously, you guys need to find some day jobs rather than entertain people with dayjobs all day...



WTF? I can prove it but it would involve possibly giving out his personal information, which I am not going to do. 

Prove that he is not a Marine. You called him an Army Reservist, you lost your credibility there.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It's "Department of Defense" not "Defence." He's a Marine.



Actually English speaking Americans are the only ones who spell it defense.   The rest of the English speaking world spells in defence.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> WTF? I can prove it but it would involve possibly giving out his personal information, which I am not going to do.
> 
> Prove that he is not a Marine. You called him an Army Reservist, you lost your credibility there.


 


You're such a dipshit, you know that I accepted he's a Marine (Lance Corporal for life). He proved he was never deployed to Kandahar...

A guy does not post pics of himself in battle gear all over his profile page, then post pics of himself in uniform in reply to my accusation that he was Army Reserve, then not post a single pick of himself deployed. It does not add up...no matter how you look at it...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Tomato, Tomato...
> 
> Let's see your intel...


 
His individual status: his own business:


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> His individual status: his own business:


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This coming from a guy who PM's me and says, hey I know some guys at the department of National Defence, I can prove secdrls a Marine.
> 
> LMFAO, you guy's are all gaming buddies circle jerking into eachother mouths most nights of the week, you guys are way too much fun.
> 
> ...


 
This is a circle jerk...

And you are the guy in the middle...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 
By what? LOL 

OK, you go out of your way to try and prove you were in Kandahar, you post a pic of yourself in uniform, but fall short of actually posting a pic on deployment, with any Marine buddies, with any kind of military background.

Then you post owned and GTFO...like this is suposed to be the definitive proof. All this effort and you still go out of your way to say "hah", but fall short of anything substantive...

Do you really expect people to believe you would take all these military pics of you alone, post them, but not post real pics because it's sensitive info or something??? Your motive is there, why are you falling short??

Never mind, I know the answer


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> By what? LOL
> 
> OK, you go out of your way to try and prove you were in Kandahar, you post a pic of yourself in uniform, but fall short of actually posting a pic on deployment, with any Marine buddies, with any kind of military background.
> 
> ...



The Manpower Data Center tells all. You don't have an argument.  I posted a pic with his Marine buddies by the way.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> The Manpower Data Center tells all. You don't have an argument.  I posted a pic with his Marine buddies by the way.


 
Great! Let's see it...

Do you expect anyone to believe you have access to military data? Are you fucking kidding me?

Fuck this thread gets funnier by the minute...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Great! Let's see it...
> 
> Do you expect anyone to believe you have access to military data? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Fuck this thread get funnier by the minute...



I just showed you the pic. Go up a few posts. I am not giving out his personal information, sorry.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Great! Let's see it...
> 
> Do you expect anyone to believe you have access to military data? Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Fuck this thread gets funnier by the minute...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

One more time for Vancouver:



vancouver said:


> Tomato, Tomato...
> 
> Let's see your intel...


 
His individual status: his own business:


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I just showed you the pic. Go up a few posts. I am not giving out his personal information, sorry.


 
Great, show the deployment to Kandahar and block out all other info..

That will be good enough for me...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Since there are quite a few who served posting here, any of you guys know if we ever ID'd and got that fucking midget sniper that was in Iraq?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Great, show the deployment to Kandahar and block out all other info..
> 
> That will be good enough for me...



So, I am going to risk his personal security and personal information for your benefit? By the way, anyone can get access to military records with a service number, DOB, full name, residence and where they were born.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So, I am going to risk his personal security and personal information for your benefit? By the way, anyone can get access to military records with a service number, DOB, full name, residence and where they were born.


 

This Vancouver is one needy mutha fucka, *eh*?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You're such a dipshit, you know that I accepted he's a Marine (Lance Corporal for life). He proved he was never deployed to Kandahar...
> 
> A guy does not post pics of himself in battle gear all over his profile page, then post pics of himself in uniform in reply to my accusation that he was Army Reserve, then not post a single pick of himself deployed. It does not add up...no matter how you look at it...



Your such a stupid Canuck ... My little brother was in Baghdad for a year and guess how many pics he has... 0 you worthless Canadian donkey raping shit eater...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Great, show the deployment to Kandahar and block out all other info..
> 
> That will be good enough for me...



Or maybe you could post some pics of you with a cock deployed in your mouth... I'm sure you have tons of those


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Or maybe you could post some pics of you with a* cock deployed in your mouth*... I'm sure you have tons of those


 
lol


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Your such a stupid Canuck ... My little brother was in Baghdad for a year and guess how many pics he has... 0 you worthless Canadian donkey raping shit eater...


 
BS, he's got a pic or 2 of himself connected to the military one way or the other...

secdrel's got a pic in uniform from when he was 13 and a bunch of recent pics that look like props, all from the same local...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So, I am going to risk his personal security and personal information for your benefit? By the way, anyone can get access to military records with a service number, DOB, full name, residence and where they were born.


 
You're fucking slow eh? Who said anything about disclosing his name...let's see the deployment history with his name blocked out.

Listen, you PM'd me 2 weeks ago and said you'd prove it...so???

I call BS big time.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> BS, he's got a pic or 2 of himself connected to the military one way or the other...
> 
> secdrel's got a pic in uniform from when he was 13 and a bunch of recent pics that look like props, all from the same local...


 
Now you're gonna call bullshit on another guy? The dude told you that his brother didn't have any pics and you're gonna tell him he's a liar? You're a fuckin' faggot...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You're fucking *slow eh? *Who said anything about disclosing his name...let's see the deployment history with his name blocked out.
> 
> Listen, you PM'd me 2 weeks ago and said you'd prove it...so???
> 
> I call BS big time.





Read my posts above. I'm not giving out personal info that isn't mine. The Manpower Data Center tells all. He's a Marine.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Now you're gonna call bullshit on another guy? The dude told you that his brother didn't have any pics and you're gonna tell him he's a liar?


 
Yes.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Yes.



Why would you admit that you're a "faggot", why?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Why would you admit that you're a "faggot", why?


 
Huh??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Huh??



You said yes to this:




secdrl said:


> Now you're gonna call bullshit on another guy? The dude told you that his brother didn't have any pics and you're gonna tell him he's a liar? You're a fuckin' faggot...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You said yes to this:


 
You like fags??? Sorry man, I don't swing that way...not that there's anything wrong with it...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You like fags??? Sorry man, I don't swing that way...not that there's anything wrong with it...



You said yes when he called you a faggot. Then you edited your post and took it out. 

Last edited by vancouver; Today at 08:43 PM..

I wasn't sure what you meant. Let's bury this. This is going nowhere and secdrl means no harm.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

It's done once Vancouver apologizes. Until then, the daily neggings will continue.  Hell, I'll even accept a PM apology. I'm a simple guy.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> It's done once Vancouver apologizes. Until then, the daily neggings will continue.  Hell, I'll even accept a PM apology. I'm a simple guy.


 
It's over when I say it's over...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

vancouver said:


> It's over when I say it's over...


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver,
Whats with your obsession with secdrl?
You look like a douchebag.
Just sayin.
Negged


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> vancouver,
> Whats with your obsession with secdrl?
> You look like a douchebag.
> Just sayin.
> Negged


 
Let me take a stab at it. He is lonely faggot who penetrates his balloon knot daily with a ski pole thinking about living in America....hope this helps.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Let me take a stab at it. He is lonely faggot who penetrates his balloon knot daily with a ski pole thinking about living in America....hope this helps.


 
Say's the guy who spends all day recharging his rep in order to neg me...

Thinking about living in America??? I live in a Top 5 city, often rated #1 in the world. No offense to America, but I think I like it here just fine. I will say I like LA a lot, especially northwest LA county!!

Washington D.C. on the other hand, what a shit hole. Their Hockey team sucks too!!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

I see you've been sniffing glue again.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

You keep posting the same google images pictures of "your city" Vancouver. You're the biggest fucking liar on this board. Here's the link to the photo you keep posting. Redirect Notice

Trying to pass this shit off as your "backyard." GTFO outta here, faggot. This is where you really live.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I see you've been sniffing glue again.


 

LOL!!!! Despite what opposing fans might think, these guys are star players...what a lame comeback...BACKFIRE!!! 

Now this is how it's done.

The Capitals are run by a Canadian, Coached by a Canadian and 50% of the players are Canadian. There are 4 Americans on the team and one was born in Toronto...

So next time your're at a game, put your hand to your heart when they sing Oh Canada!




Shouldn't you be twirling a rifle right now??  Where do you find the time to dedicate your life to me??


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You keep posting the same google images pictures of "your city" Vancouver. You're the biggest fucking liar on this board. Here's the link to the photo you keep posting. Redirect Notice
> 
> Trying to pass this shit off as your "backyard." GTFO outta here, faggot. This is where you really live.


 

LOL!!! looky here...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL!!!! Despite what opposing fans might think, these guys are star players...what a lame comeback...BACKFIRE!!!
> 
> Now this is how it's done.
> 
> ...



Who gives a shit if they're the team's "star players." Last I checked, they song give out "we almost won a championship" trophy.

To lube up the ski poles then come at me, faggot.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> So next time your're at a game, put your hand to your heart when they sing Oh Canada!


Let's be real here. Only Canadians like Canadians. You guys suck at everything except hockey. I've never been to Vancouver but I have been to Ontario(still Canada). You guys are so fuckin' feminine. Your women look at me like a dessert. Its like they have only seen real men on TV. No joke at all, dude. You guys need to be prescribed some heavy androgen doses.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Additionally, as a Canadian, you should feel privileged that anyone takes the time to argue with you. The large majority of the world(not just the internet) could see your post and say,"Oh, he's Canadian. He doesn't count."


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Additionally, as a Canadian, you should feel privileged that anyone takes the time to argue with you. The large majority of the world(not just the internet) could see your post and say,"Oh, he's Canadian. He doesn't count."


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL!!!! Despite what opposing fans might think, these guys are star players...what a lame comeback...BACKFIRE!!!
> 
> Now this is how it's done.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a star in hockey .. Anyone who is a "star" is playin football , baseball or basketball in the USA... Only people who give a rats ass about hockey are you rope smokin Canucks


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't bitch too much about Canada as I picked up a new retailer in Ontario last April and he bought nearly $100K from me in his first 8 months.  Canada can take their Certificate of Origin form and shove it up their asses doe.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Vancouver, I think it's best you stop.  This isn't going well for you.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Vancouver, I think it's best you stop.  This isn't going well for you.




Maybe he'll take your advice. He's getting raped so bad I kinda feel like I should file a police report.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I can't bitch too much about Canada as I picked up a new retailer in Ontario last April and he bought nearly $100K from me in his first 8 months.  Canada can take their Certificate of Origin form and shove it up their asses doe.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Let's be real here. Only Canadians like Canadians. You guys suck at everything except hockey. I've never been to Vancouver but I have been to Ontario(still Canada). You guys are so fuckin' feminine. Your women look at me like a dessert. Its like they have only seen real men on TV. No joke at all, dude. You guys need to be prescribed some heavy androgen doses.


 


I'm not going to spend much time on this topic, because clearly your intelligence reflects America's current education ranking in the world (14th, Canada 3rd).

Let's just say, on a Per capita basis (I hope you guys understand math, ranked 25th in the world), we have 60% more Olymic medals than you (all time).

hmmm, that Canuck Steve Nash only won league MVP 2X

I believe the best movie director of all time is a Canuck...James Cameron, not to mention that on a PER CAPITA basis (again, requires math), Canada owns Hollywood...

I believe that Lorne Michaels guy who produces SNL is Canadian...

I could go on and on and on, but really it would require a dedicated thread...

Fuck even the king of Porn Peter North is a Canuck...

LOL, nice try...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Vancouver, I think it's best you stop. This isn't going well for you.


 
Really, I've already recieved big reps from one of your Mod bro's...I think I'm doing OK...but at the end of the day, I'm just having fun, I mean it's just way too easy. 

It's not lost on my that I'm outnumbered...it's very easy to jump on the bandwagon...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Who gives a shit if they're the team's "star players." Last I checked, they song give out "we almost won a championship" trophy.
> 
> To lube up the ski poles then come at me, faggot.


 
I thought I was the biggest liar on the board? Let's get back to the topic of where we live, I thought you discovered the mystery. Let's see your digs...

Ahhhh. I get it, you still live with mom...LOL maybe it's time for moms to start working in Washington Heights again, she can buy you a house next door...or at least find your daddy


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Really, I've already recieved big reps from one of your Mod bro's...I think I'm doing OK...but at the end of the day, I'm just having fun, I mean it's just way too easy.
> 
> It's not lost on my that I'm outnumbered...it's very easy to jump on the bandwagon...


 

I think Curt felt bad for you, at least that's what he told me.  Anyhow, best of luck!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I'm not going to spend much time on this topic, because clearly your intelligence reflects America's current education ranking in the world (14th, Canada 3rd).
> 
> Let's just say, on a Per capita basis (I hope you guys understand math, ranked 25th in the world), we have 60% more Olymic medals than you (all time).
> 
> ...


 
Americas current education gets dropped by all the immigrants and blacks... Hey somebody needs to work labor here...

Funny how Canadas best and brightest come to the US to make their living and become American...

Canada is to Socialist for real talent to want to make a living there... Not to mention cold as fuck...

And Jews own Hollywood...

Olympic medals...

On a per capita basis...  Nice way to spin it...


Bottom line...






US-2552 Overall 1018 Gold...
Canada-405 Overall 110 Gold...

Olympic - Overall medals by country

Only a sad attempt at spin would someone use on a per capita basis for Olympic Medals... 

This thread is getting sadder by the post...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I'm not going to spend much time on this topic, because clearly your intelligence reflects America's current education ranking in the world (14th, Canada 3rd).
> 
> Let's just say, on a Per capita basis (I hope you guys understand math, ranked 25th in the world), we have 60% more Olymic medals than you (all time).
> 
> ...




Peter North has made great contributions to America.   







I love his hockey team's jersey design too.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

And you can take this fag back...

Even he doesn't want to go back to Canada...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

Steve Nash .. Really... Just yesterday I laced up my new Steve Nash shoes and went out and made some sick passes.. Yea every kid dreams of growin up to ball just like Steve Nash .. Are you fuckin kiddin me


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

ExLe said:


> And you can take this fag back...
> 
> Even he doesn't want to go back to Canada...



It sucks for every good artists we get from Canada there are a few fags. For instance, Rush, a great band but we also have that faggot Beiber.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Funny how Canadas best and brightest come to the US to make their living and become American...
> 
> Canada is to Socialist for real talent to want to make a living there... Not to mention cold as fuck...
> 
> ...


 
Seriously, you must be really stupid. Why the fuck would a talented Canadian limit their market to 34 million people. 

Oh and as for it being cold up here. Southern Ontario is on the same Parallel as Northern California and Vancouver has the same yearly mean temperature as Atlanta Georgia. Its mean temperature is actually warmer than a lot of the United states...Just those 2 regions is 50% of our population...

Fuck, you're brilliant !! 

Oh BTW, guess who the number 1 import is to Canada these days??? I'll give you a hint


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

We can't leave out Madmann's favorite Canadian artist.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Peter North has made great contributions to America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!! My second favorite team as a kid was Boston, when 60% of the league is Canadian (back then it was 80%), we don't see nationality, we just see a Canadian game...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It sucks for every good artists we get from Canada there are a few fags. For instance, Rush, a great band but we also have that faggot Beiber.


 

Fuck are we every happy he went to his real home...

All of a sudden, it's interesting how all these Americans are talking about Canada and you know all of our stars!!!

 Thanks guys, I'm flattered...I guess you do really care...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I think Curt felt bad for you, at least that's what he told me. Anyhow, best of luck!


 
LOL!!! I'm a capitalist, I would never say no to charity...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Seriously, you must be really stupid. Why the fuck would a talented Canadian limit their market to 34 million people.
> 
> Oh and as for it being cold up here. Southern Ontario is on the same Parallel as Northern California and Vancouver has the same yearly mean temperature as Atlanta Georgia. Its mean temperature is actually warmer than a lot of the United states...Just those 2 regions is 50% of our population...
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly my point... Canadas market is limited...

Canadas population never took off due to lack of opportunity, and the ones with some type of talent or desire to succeed move to the US...


%50 in 2 regions...

I wonder why... because the rest of your country is still in an Ice age...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Say's the guy who spends all day recharging his rep in order to neg me...
> 
> Thinking about living in America??? I live in a Top 5 city, often rated #1 in the world. No offense to America, but I think I like it here just fine. I will say I like LA a lot, especially northwest LA county!!
> 
> Washington D.C. on the other hand, what a shit hole. Their Hockey team sucks too!!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Vancouver is the biggest faggot to invade IM since Madmann. I'm looking forward to reading about your fatal skiing accident....


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

ExLe said:


> That's exactly my point... Canadas market is limited...
> 
> Canadas population never took off due to lack of opportunity, and the ones with some type of talent or desire to succeed move to the US...
> 
> ...


 
You might be the most retarded bro on here, really...

Canada's population never took off??? We sold the Louisiana Purchase to you dipshit, all those Canadians became American. People migrated to the U.S. because it's warmer, not because you guys are some sort of Economic dream land. Why the fuck would English People Migrate to New France (other than the Irish), Canada was New France for it first 200 years. And a shit load of people migrated to the U.S. from the south, there wasn't a very big population in the North Pole to migrate south.

People migrated to the U.S. because of geography ass whipe...you've got me laughing hysterically


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I think we can all agree that Vancouver is the biggest faggot to invade IM since Madmann. I'm looking forward to reading about your fatal skiing accident....


 



Meltdown!!!

Hi, you have received -45356 reputation points from secdrl.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Hope your tire blows out at 80mph...

Regards,
secdrl

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Meltdown!!!
> 
> Hi, you have received -45356 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> ...



That's not a meltdown.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I'm not going to spend much time on this topic, because clearly your intelligence reflects America's current education ranking in the world (14th, Canada 3rd).
> 
> Let's just say, on a Per capita basis (I hope you guys understand math, ranked 25th in the world), we have 60% more Olymic medals than you (all time).
> 
> ...


Oh, you're Canadian. Your opinion also doesn't matter.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> :


This is what made a difference in your post. I mean come on, what can you possibly say that will matter to anyone in the world? Oh wait! Maple syrup...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> This is what made a difference in your post. I mean come on, what can you possibly say that will matter to anyone in the world? Oh wait! Maple syrup...


 
LOL!!! Is that really the best you have, you've already said it like a dozen times in several threads...why you soo jealous 

Got it, never mind, don't answer...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Really??
> 
> The guy neggs me almost 2X per day, which is fine by me, I love his sweet little messages and his dedication.
> 
> ...



A meltdown is an uncontrollable loss of one's shit . .  this looks like a dedicated troll to me . . . mission accomplished is what I say


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

I fucken love Canada!


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL!!! Is that really the best you have, you've already said it like a dozen times in several threads...why you soo jealous
> 
> Got it, never mind, don't answer...


Lol...I was trying(unsuccessfully mind you) to get a rise out of you.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> A meltdown is an uncontrollable loss of one's shit . .


 
REDDOG knows that all too well. He's too old to be easily rattled.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 24, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Oh, you're Canadian. Your opinion also doesn't matter.


 
Is that right Eh? That what's its all a-boout?

LOL


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Is that right Eh? That what's its all a-boout?
> 
> LOL


 
Some of us might say a-boout, but none of us write as bad as you...

BTW, jump off your Ruff,  i mean Roof  That's the one that really puzzles us...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Some of us might say a-boout, but none of us write as bad as you...
> 
> BTW, jump off your Ruff,  i mean Roof  That's the one that really puzzles us...



 again!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You might be the most retarded bro on here, really...
> 
> Canada's population never took off??? We sold the Louisiana Purchase to you dipshit, all those Canadians became American. People migrated to the U.S. because it's warmer, not because you guys are some sort of Economic dream land. Why the fuck would English People Migrate to New France (other than the Irish), Canada was New France for it first 200 years. And a shit load of people migrated to the U.S. from the south, there wasn't a very big population in the North Pole to migrate south.
> 
> People migrated to the U.S. because of geography ass whipe...you've got me laughing hysterically


 

Isn't that what I said, that the rest of your country is still in a fucking Ice age... 

Retarted?...

You are the one getting bashed for a gay ass thread you started and now you have resorted to actually defending Canada as better than the US...

You are delusional and sad... 

I bet You Canadians sit around coffe shops and try to spin all day about how Canada is better than the US. 

You guys are not even (US)Batmans Robin... You guys are more like Batmans Alfred... Just old, passive, and taking orders...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (Jan 24, 2012)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video




there was couple of wrong infos in the video bud, watch it again.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video


 

LMFAO!!! If you're going to bash Canada (wich we find amusing BTW), at least use some accurate data to support your argument.

When did Vladimir Putin become associated with Canada 

15 Reasons Americans are stupid. At least 10 of the stats in the video were false and 5 were stupid (you have a bigger population, therefore you are better...LOL!!). To give Americans some credit, this video was likely produced by a 12 year old, it was full of spelling errors, but still, you posted it 

Yes the bald eagle is a very cool American symbol, I know, Americans come up to Canada all the time to try and catch a glimps...

BTW, we do not sit around coffee shops talking about how we're number 1. We talk about how stupid Americans are, look at who you elected 2X in a row...

If you knew anything a-boot (LOL!!!) Canada, you'd understand that we are fairly modest people. Rewatch the video I posted, I'm almost positive you didn't watch more than a minute...if any at all.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> BTW, we do not sit around coffee shops talking about how we're number 1. We talk about how stupid Americans are,  .


Too bad you're Canadian. It may affect us otherwise.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

XYZ said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -310987 reputation points from XYZ.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
And you're a moderator, how the fuck did that happen?????????????????

Try reading between the lines...all the American bros who've been repping me have. Oh wait, they're the smart bros I've been talking about in many of my threads.

BTW, you will not find a thread (1 exception, Canadian bro thread), where I instigated an American vs. Canada argument. Each and everytime it was a loud mouth American who chose to start a flame war. Perhaps you guys are just too sensitive...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Try reading between the lines...all the American bros who've been repping me have. Oh wait, they're the smart bros I've been talking about in many of my threads.


As a Canadian, you're practically an American anyway. It's why they call Canada the 51st state.

The only reason that we don't annex your sliver of a country is Quebec. No one would willingly have that in their country.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> As a Canadian, you're practically an American anyway. It's why they call Canada the 51st state.
> 
> They only reason that we don't annex your sliver of a country is Quebec. No one would willingly have that in their country.


 
French in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The French language is spoken as a minority language in the United States. According to year 2000 census figures, 1.6 million Americans over the age of five speak the language at home;[1] making French the fourth most-spoken language in the country 

Counties and parishes with the highest proportion of French-speakers
_Note: speakers of French-based creole languages are *not* included in percentages._

St. Martin Parish, Louisiana (pop. 48,583) - 27.4% French-speaking
Evangeline Parish, Louisiana (pop. 35,434) - 25.7% French-speaking
Vermilion Parish, Louisiana (pop. 53,807) - 24.9% French-speaking
Aroostook County, Maine (pop. 73,938) - 22.4% French-speaking
Lafourche Parish, Louisiana (pop. 89,974) - 19.1% French-speaking
Acadia Parish, Louisiana (pop. 58,861) - 19.0% French-speaking
Avoyelles Parish, Louisiana (pop. 41,481) - 17.6% French-speaking
Assumption Parish, Louisiana (pop. 23,388) - 17.6% French-speaking
St. Landry Parish, Louisiana (pop. 87,700) - 16.7% French-speaking
Coos County, New Hampshire (pop. 33,111) - 16.2% French-speaking
Jefferson Davis Parish, Louisiana (pop. 31,435) - 16.2% French-speaking
Lafayette Parish, Louisiana (pop. 190,503) - 14.4% French-speaking
Androscoggin County, Maine (pop. 103,793) - 14.3% French-speaking


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

He's harming to me...






YouTube Video


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> And you're a moderator, how the fuck did that happen?????????????????
> 
> Try reading between the lines...all the American bros who've been repping me have. Oh wait, they're the smart bros I've been talking about in many of my threads.
> 
> BTW, you will not find a thread (1 exception, Canadian bro thread), where I instigated an American vs. Canada argument. Each and everytime it was a loud mouth American who chose to start a flame war. Perhaps you guys are just too sensitive...


 
I just don't agree with you, nothing more.  You're taking it personally.

About me being a mod?  I have no idea.  I think Prince was drunk when he asked me to do it.  

Carry on.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I just don't agree with you, nothing more. You're taking it personally.
> 
> About me being a mod? I have no idea. I think Prince was drunk when he asked me to do it.
> 
> Carry on.


 
The only thing I take personally is stupidity. I make as much fun of my own country as I do the US, something most Americans are incapable of...

And yes, on any board, a mod would be expected to maintain a minimum degree of intelligence...you are definitely right about how you became a mod...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, if you say so...........


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

It's too bad most Americans know very little about America today. If it were not for the French, Canada would have a population of 350 million...






YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Ok, if you say so...........


 
I do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> French in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Percentage-wise, you have more.

It's like playing a game of "who's got the worst VD." There are no winners.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> And yes, on any board, a mod would be expected to maintain a minimum degree of intelligence...you are definitely right about how you became a mod...


Are you genuinely so simple-minded that you think anyone that disagrees with you is unintelligent? You've shown no sign of intelligence, dude. Lots of copy/paste info along with cute pictures.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

copy and paste doesnt make you intelligent? fuck....


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> copy and paste doesnt make you intelligent? fuck....


Well, in Canada it does.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> copy and paste doesnt make you intelligent? fuck....


 
OK next time I'll type from memory


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Short bus^^^


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Are you genuinely so simple-minded that you think anyone that disagrees with you is unintelligent? You've shown no sign of intelligence, dude. Lots of copy/paste info along with cute pictures.


 
Only stupid people disagree with me and yes, you are very stupid.

Hmmm  simple minded. I don't think so...


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Only stupid people disagree with me


Just as I suspected. Let's talk about your husband; is he handsome?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Just as I suspected. Let's talk about your husband; is he handsome?


 
Very weak... I forgot, you're stupid.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Very weak... I forgot, you're stupid.


Ah, yes. The old "I'll post another simple-minded post to prove I'm not simple-minded". Works every time, short bus. Then you added in the old "I'm not stupid you are" to finish me off. Great strategy, General. With minds like yours its no wonder the Canadian army is feared all across the world.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Ah, yes. The old "I'll post another simple-minded post to prove I'm not simple-minded". Works every time...


 
Isn't that what you just did...

Why would we want people to fear our Peace Keepers? 

Please don't answer that, you're stupid.






YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Well, in Canada it does.



Looks like I'm moving this weekend...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 25, 2012)

I took 2 days off and come back to see this homosexual "Vancouver" still posting. I hope your skis guide you head first into a brick wall.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this guys death wishes towards Vancouver lol


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Isn't that what you just did...


Oh lord. Its worse than I thought? Are you 12?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

curt james said:


> YouTube Video


 

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -45842 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This^^^
> 
> By posting the funny ass shit secdrl has said makes me think more highly of him...
> 
> This is what we call a backfire thread...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Originally Posted by *ExLe*
> 
> 
> _This^^^
> ...


 
Every community needs a


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 25, 2012)

"Meltdown thread"

Oh, thought it was pics of Japan or something...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Every community needs a



I don't know what you are talking about. I just thought the gif was funny.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't know what you are talking about. I just thought the gif was funny.


 
LOL!!! OK I just took some Aromasin...I'm good now...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 25, 2012)

(please give me reps) Vancouver-----><-------Curt James


----------



## vancouver (Jan 26, 2012)

secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -46567 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 


This is one dedicated Marine. Second neg today which means he's been recharging ALL DAY LONG!!! What's it like to have me on your mind all day??? 

I think I'm going to go drink me some tiger blood


----------



## secdrl (Jan 26, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This is one dedicated Marine. Second neg today which means he's been recharging ALL DAY LONG!!! What's it like to have me on your mind all day???
> 
> I think I'm going to go drink me some tiger blood


 
How many times per day do you LHJO to my pics?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2012)

That shot is his wallpaper, but we already knew that.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> How many times per day do you LHJO to my pics?



I did twice. THen mailed my unborns to madmans mom for her morning toast.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 27, 2012)

secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -47206 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Bump for Vancouver negging


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 1, 2012)

YouTube Video












Little Guy said:


> Bump for Vancouver negging



Thank you kind sir...negged


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Negged.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 1, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL, the guy is truly entertaining...
> 
> I'm sorry your an idiot secdrl, I understand this is not your first meldown, get better soon!!
> 
> secdrl, read the Art of War...good luck in life, you're certainly going to need it!





What a dumbass lookin nigga ^


----------

